# Help! no sub or front speakers working?



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok I searched but I couldn't find excactly what I was looking for. I just bought a 2005 sentra 1.8 SE, It came with everything, I got the rockard fosfate sound system with it, but the bass sucked really bad. So i cut the box a lil to fit a ten in sub. It worked great for about 1 hour then all of a sudden the sub stop working and the front speakers including the tweeters also shut off.
I don't know what the hell happened, I have already checked all the fuses and even opened up the stock amp to see if there was a fuse in there. I can't seem to find what happened.
The only thing I can think happened was I blew the stock amp.
Can any one help me with this, I hate only having the sucky two rear speakers working.
Thanks.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

What do you mean the bass sucked? Damn homes I got a new SE and it hits pretty hard for a stock system. And what made you put a 10 back there? You should have just left the amp alone and got another amp to put back there. I dont think your amp blew. Did you check the fuses under the hood? It has a fuse for the amp I do beleive. Did you check inside the amp for any burnt places? All I can tell you is go find a wrecked SE-R with the audio package and grab the amp out of it and see what happens.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a factory sound system dude, the bass isnt gonna pound, lol.

you hooked up a 10 to the stock amp? how did you expect it to have enough power to push a 10?

i think you blew something. Perhaps research the rockford *cough*notrockford*cough* system before making your next move


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> What do you mean the bass sucked? Damn homes I got a new SE and it hits pretty hard for a stock system. And what made you put a 10 back there? You should have just left the amp alone and got another amp to put back there. I dont think your amp blew. Did you check the fuses under the hood? It has a fuse for the amp I do beleive. Did you check inside the amp for any burnt places? All I can tell you is go find a wrecked SE-R with the audio package and grab the amp out of it and see what happens.


Man you must be crazy this system sucks, My mom has a 2002 mazda 626 that hits harder with her door speakers.
So where can i find this stock fuse under the hood for the amp? i need to know the excat location. 
As for the ten i was just seeing how it would sound in the stock box, i was going to replace the amp, but just not now.
Well if nothing works out i guess i will just have to ride around with my two rear speakers with all the windows down. lol
Ok but for a fix i will just put a new amp back there, maybe two one for the front speakers and one for the sub.
Man this lil 10in sub project i did is going to cost me.
Oh yeah while i was messing around I noticed everything was clarion not RF, wtf did the dealer cheap me out.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok just got back from checking on what Biscuit said, yup it was the 20amp fuse. 
I didnt even check under to hood for fuses, well i'm learning new stuff about my first nissan everyday.
So everything works now and I am going to disconnect that 10in right away, thanks for you help guys.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

lol Yea I remember reading something about getting the fog lights to turn on with only the parking lights on and I seen that fuse. Many of the major fuses are right there. I have noticed that everything is Clarion except for the sub and probably the head unit. As for the bass, it makes me deaf when I put it on candy shop. And I have been told that if your license plate rattles from the bass, you got a system. 

What you could do is leave that old stock amp alone and add you in another one, just take out the sub and sell it on Ebay. Then you can get 2 12's and stick back there and really rattle the hell out of the license plate. Why only one ten when you can get a whole other system. BTW what kind of sub do you have back there and how many watts RMS is it.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

I only put one ten cause I just want some bass, nothing big. I wouldn't mind a badass system, but I got insurance to pay.
I'm not sure about my sub, it's a kenwood I got it off my step brother for free and had two of them in my explorer, they hit pretty hard. 
I think one should be enough for my sentra.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

so you arent gonna tell me how many watts it is?


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

To tell you the truth I have no idea. And since i'm here where the best place to hook up my remote wire to, using a 12 volt source, not the HU cause i'm stock.


----------



## zimmer_kole (Jan 15, 2005)

If you dont wanna use switches or anything, I would hook it up to the ignition wire.... the accesory one that you use for the remote wire on head units.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

well to me it sounds like u either blew out the amp or just need a bigger amp....just replace that and everything should be find :hal: :hal:


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

cwrr226 said:


> well to me it sounds like u either blew out the amp or just need a bigger amp....just replace that and everything should be find :hal: :hal:


"Ok just got back from checking on what Biscuit said, yup it was the 20amp fuse. 
I didnt even check under to hood for fuses, well i'm learning new stuff about my first nissan everyday.
So everything works now and I am going to disconnect that 10in right away, thanks for you help guys."
That was a few post up, but just as an update I put two tens on the sentra, kenwoods and amp from my old explorer. To tell you guys the truth they don't sound very loud in my car.
When I had them in my explorer they sounded great, I guess it's cause there in the trunk now instead of just the back.


----------

